# Sinn von Netz & Broadcast-IP



## hanni6al (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo @ all!!

Kann mir jemand erklären was die funktion von der Netz-Ip ist? Broadcast ist mir so halbwegs klar die benötige ich um z.B eine mitteilung an alle zu machen, wenn z.B mein Rechner einen unbekannten Rechner sucht oder?

mfg


----------



## uuodan (20. Januar 2009)

Wie du richtig erkannt hast, gibt es verschiedene "Casts". Single-, Multi- und Broadcasts wären da ein guter Anfang. Broadcasts nutzt man - wie du selbst richtig sagst - um alle Rechner eines Netzes ansprechen zu können. Switches nutzen diese zum Beispiel, um ihre MAC-Tabellen einzurichten. Der DHCP-Server nutzt zeitweise ebenfalls Broadcasts.

Eine Netzadresse braucht man, um überhaupt Daten auf Schicht 3 des ISO/OSI-Modells übermitteln zu können. Im Grunde ist die IP-Adresse die Anschrift eines Rechners in einem Netz. Die IP-Adressen bestehen aus einem Netz- und einem Hostanteil. Daher auch die altertümliche Netzklasseneinteilung in A, B und C (sowie weitere, besondere Klassen). Mit der IP-Adresse einher geht auch die Subnetzadresse, die ebenfalls einen Subnetzanteil und einen Hostanteil besitzt. Dazu gibt es viele Infos im Netz. 

Nur als kleines Beispiel aus dem Heimbereich:

Private IP des Routers x: 192.168.0.1
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0 (Class C)

Private IP Rechner y: 192.168.0.10
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0 (Class C)

Wenn Rechner y mit Router x "kommunizieren" will, müssen sie logischerweise im gleichen privaten Netz sein. Daher haben sie identische Subnetzmasken. Das "Netz" wäre in dem Fall 192.168.0.0.

* http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast - Ein guter Artikel zum BC.


----------



## hanni6al (20. Januar 2009)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich hätte da noch eine kleine Frage dazu wenn ich folgendenen Adressbereich gegeben habe:

192.168.100.80 - 192.168.100.95 dann wäre:

Netz: 192.168.100.80 
Broadcast: 192.168.100.95

Und dazwischen kann ich für WS verwenden oder? Die Netz IP kann ich nicht für eine WS verwenden oder?

mfg


----------



## uuodan (20. Januar 2009)

Da es sich bei deinem Beispiel ebenfalls um ein Klasse-C Netz handelt, wird die Netzmaske ebenfalls 255.255.255.0 betragen. Davon gehe ich einfach aus, da du keine andere Subnetzadresse angegeben hast und standardmäßig die 255.255.255.0 bei einem solchen Netz verwendet wird.

Dadurch ergibt sich eine Netzadresse von *192.168.100.0. *

Begründung: 
Die IP-Adresse *192.168.100.80* (Sie ist die Adresse eines bestimmten Gerätes, z.B. eines PCs) muss für die Berechnung der Netzadresse *BINÄR *dargestellt werden und lautet dann wie folgt: _11000000.10101000.01100100.00000000_.
Jetz muss noch die Subnetzmaske binär dargestellt werden. Diese lautet: _11111111.11111111.11111111.00000000_.

Mit einem *Logischen UND* werden die beiden Adressen _kombiniert_. *Logisches UND: Nur, wenn beide Werte = 1, dann = 1 - sonst = 0.*

IP: 11000000.10101000.01100100.00000000 
SN:11111111.11111111.11111111.00000000
------------------------------------------
NA     11000000.10101000.01100100.00000000

Die Folge _11000000.10101000.01100100.00000000_ ist nun die Netzadresse. Wenn man das wieder umformt in eine *dezimale *Zahl, erhält man - Überraschung - *192.168.100.0*.
Die Broadcastadresse wäre demnach *192.168.100.255* - also die letzte mögliche Adresse, *da 2^8 = 256*. Die Bereiche laufen von 0 - 255, wodurch 255 in diesem Beispiel der letzte Wert ist. 

Bei der Subnetzmaske von *255.255.255.0* hast du 2^8 *-2* nutzbare Clients (Rechner etc.). Das wären dann somit 254. Die .0 ist das Netz selbst (eben 192.168.100.0) und die 192.168.100.255 die Broadcast-Adresse, die unter Windows nicht genutzt werden kann. Linux hingegen kann damit umgehen. Daher *-2*. Das aber nur am Rande.

Nutzen kannst du somit alle Adressen von *192.168.100.1 - 192.168.100.254*.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (20. Januar 2009)

Top Anleitung sehr Verständlich... Jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht (Vorkenntnisse)


----------

